# Nat auf Offen stellen



## RtZk (7. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Anleitungen im Internet gelesen, aber so recht hinbekommen habe ich es nicht, ich habe die Ports für das eine Spiel zwar geöffnet sowie ich es laut Anleitung machen sollte, aber scheinbar funktioniert es so doch nicht? Außerdem wie kann ich sehen, ob der Nat dann tatsächlich auf Offen ist? Bisher habe ich es nur so gemerkt, dass ich zu jemandem nicht in die Party beitreten konnte.
Ich habe bei Port Mapping die Port Bereiche eingegeben, aber das scheint nichts gebracht zu haben.

Edit: Wie man sieht ob der offen, modert oder strikt ist habe ich herausgefunden. Router ist ein neuer Vodafone Router.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2018)

Wäre gut zu wissen was für ein Router das ist, da Vodafone mehrere Router hat.
Sollte es die Easybox von Vodafone sein kannst es knicken, die hatte ich mal auch und hatte ständig Probleme Ports frei zu schalten.

Seitdem ich auch die Fritzbox umgestiegen bin klappt es nun.
Hier kann ich je Netzwerk Teilnehmer bei mir bestimmen ob die "Selbstständige Portfreigaben für dieses Gerät" erlauben soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ports können auch manuell freigeschaltet werden.
Nur dann hat man ein Problem wenn mehrere Rechner im Heimnetz die selben Portfreigaben benötigen, da es normalerweise immer nur für ein Rechner möglich ist. Zumindest war es mit der Easybox so. Mit der Fritzbox habe ich es nicht getestet, aber mit der Selbständigen Portfreigabe klappt es problemlos, auch wenn mehrere Rechner die selbe Seite und deren Portfreigabe brauchen.


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2018)

Die angabe um welches Spiel es sich handelt würde auch helfen .... handelt et sich nämisch um ein ein Spiel das unter der X-Box-App läuft , dann muss auch ein evtl. vorhandener Teredo-Filter deaktiviert werden , in Firtz-Boxen ist der z.B. standartmäßig IMMER an (was ein Beitreten zu Onlinegames praktisch vollständig verhindert außer es sind Spieleigene Server) .


----------



## RtZk (7. November 2018)

WLAN- u. Kabelrouter - leistungsstark und flexibel | Vodafone 
Dieser hier.
Es geht um Black Ops 4, das Spiel selbst sagt ich soll Port 3074 öffnen.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2018)

Zu deinem Router kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ihn nicht kenne.
Mit meiner Fritzbox (wie oben abgegeben) ist es mit dem Spiel Black Ops 4 was ich auch habe offen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> WLAN- u. Kabelrouter - leistungsstark und flexibel | Vodafone
> Dieser hier.
> Es geht um Black Ops 4, das Spiel selbst sagt ich soll Port 3074 öffnen.



Und wie ist der genaue NAME des Routers?


----------



## RtZk (7. November 2018)

Vielleicht dieser hier Vodafone tg3442de?


----------



## Deep Thought (7. November 2018)

Das kann ein langer Thread werden... 

Da du bei Vodafone bist, solltest du erst mal klären, ob du überhaupt eine öffentlich routbare IPv4 Adresse hast, oder "DS-Lite"(*). Falls letzteres, kannst du das mit der Portweiterleitung vergessen.



(*) Google ist dein Freund. Hab gerade keine Lust, das wieder mal ausführlich zu erklären...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2018)

Gugge da:
Dual Stack Lite (DS-Lite / DSlite)


----------



## Sierra_Hotel (7. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ... ich habe die Ports für das eine Spiel zwar geöffnet sowie ich es laut Anleitung machen sollte, aber scheinbar funktioniert es so doch nicht?


Sind die Ports auch am Rechner geöffnet oder evtl. durch einen Virenscanner inkl. Firewall dicht gemacht? Ports auch in der Windows Firewall geöffnet?



RtZk schrieb:


> ...Außerdem wie kann ich sehen, ob der Nat dann tatsächlich auf Offen ist?


cmd öffnen (Windows Taste + R) und dann "cmd" eingeben. Dann mit "netstat -a" mal alle geöffneten Ports und aktive Verbindungen anzeigen lassen. Vermutlich willst du jedoch dioe Ports am Router checken. Am einfachsten per SSH drauf und dann ebenfalls mit netstat arbeiten. Sollte dir SSH nichts sagen probier lieber einen Portscan von deinem Rechner zum Router auf die gewünschten Ports und Protokolle (TCP, UDP usw.). Portscans kann z. B. zenmap durchführen.



RtZk schrieb:


> ...Router ist ein neuer Vodafone Router.


Wie ist denn die exakte Bezeichnung vom Router?


----------



## RtZk (7. November 2018)

Vodafone tg3442de dürfte die Bezeichnung sein.
In der Firewall sind sie geöffnet. 
Im Router ist der Port unter Port-Mapping auch offen, allerdings hat das scheinbar Blizzard von selbst gemacht, da der Dienstname "DemonwarePortMapping" lautet und über Google habe ich gefunden, dass dies zu Blizzard gehört. 
Darunter ist dann Port-Triggering, allerdings weiß ich eben nicht, was ich da einstellen soll, so sieht das aus https://prnt.sc/lfka2a (keine Ahnung warum man den Link nicht anklicken kann).

Gut, jetzt weiß ich was es ist, doch wie finde ich heraus ob ich eine öffentlich routbare IPv4 Adresse habe oder nicht?
Unter Info findet man nur, dass ich eine IPv4 Adresse habe, das dürfte aber ja normal sein, das Feld bei IPv6 ist leer.

Edit: Habe ihn auf bekommen, dadurch, dass ich 2 bei Portmapping 2 Mal den Port 3074 aufgemacht habe^^.


----------



## RtZk (8. November 2018)

Jetzt habe ich das nächste Problem, es hat ihn zwar geöffnet, aber gleichzeitig hatte ich alle paar Minuten Verbindungsabbrüche und bin so aus dem Spiel geflogen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. November 2018)

Mein Rat ist dir eine Fritzbox selbst zu kaufen oder eine von Vodafone die ggf. günstiger zu bekommen ist. Denn diese Vodafonboxen mit eigener Software von denen sind noch nie gut am laufen gewesen. Bin auch bei Vodafone, aber mit VDSL und betreibe auch eine eigene Fritzbox und habe meine ruhe. Zuvor versuchte ich auch zu sparen und hatte eine Box von denen.


----------

